# Got yellow belt



## bdub2000 (Jul 22, 2006)

I passed my yellow belt test last night, it was fun.  There was 30 students, about 10 of which going for yellow.  They worked us out pretty hard before any of the actual testing, harder than what we are usually trained for even...

  Well, I'm glad to have passed and am looking forward to orange!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shodan (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats!!  You are on your way!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations, and enjoy your journey!  artyon:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic! Congratulations! You should be proud of yourself!!!!


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations   Awesome stuff!


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 22, 2006)

Congradulations:supcool:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 22, 2006)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats. Thats another step closer!


----------



## MJS (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats!!!artyon: 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats...


----------



## Sam (Jul 23, 2006)

That's awesome!

I've always understood that the first belt is the hardest to earn, with the exception of shodan.

People may have told you what to expect, but you're nervous because you've never done this before. And now you've done it!!

Congratulations, and keep training hard.


----------



## masherdong (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## spiderboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Congratulations!

Enjoy Orange belt, but try to find the time to go over and over your Yellow material as much as you can too - it's worth re-visiting as much as possible 

Well done,

Alex


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 23, 2006)

_Congratulations!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Danjo (Jul 23, 2006)

Congratulations. It's always nice to finally be able to wear a belt that didn't come with the gi.


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 23, 2006)

A yellow belt earned and tested for is better then a 10th degree bought and paid for.
Good job and congrats.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2006)

Congratulations and keep training!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## green meanie (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 23, 2006)

Good Job!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 23, 2006)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> A yellow belt earned and tested for is better then a 10th degree bought and paid for.


 
Sig line!


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

Your first earned Kenpo belt!  Congrats!

Hope you keep posting about what you are doing and learning.


----------

